# Curious about areas west of MI



## wbakimi (Nov 20, 2007)

New to Nodak Forum and wondering how the flush rate for grouse and woodcock is for WI and MN. I hunt MI and get out about once a week with a dog and have been at about 2 birds (grouse + woodies) per hour, which is slightly better than last year for me.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have spent 4 LONG and HARD days hunting ruffs this year in MN. I have flushed about 15 birds using an English Pointer. I managed to kill 6. Only one was a juvenille.

The MN DNR is claiming the reason the numbers are way down this year is because something happened to the broods this year. They do not know what, but they think it may be drought not providing insects and/or possible west nile virus.

I'm a NoDak new to MN, so hunting ruffs is new to me. I have been told during peak years, it's common to see 20 plus birds a day. I hope that comes soon, 'cause it ain't looking good for the future of pheasants, and as I'm finding out, now that I have MN plates, NoDaks HATE non-residents so hunting there isn't my best option.


----------

